# What to do with that extra cross brake lever?



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

What to do with that extra cross lever?

This maybe old news for some, but incase some didn't know...

I rigged two cross levers on one side to have dual braking positions on the end of the bullhorns and at the top flat sections. The cross levers can take cables routed through in either direction, so it works very well.

Here are some pics of my dual cross lever setup. Now I have dual positions from a lever that I otherwise would have just tossed into my spare parts bin, and it didn't cost anymore $$$ because levers came as a pair.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Elegant solution, but I'd have bought another bike. nm*

5char


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

What I was thinking... or give to a buddy that you've converted ?


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

rusa1586 said:


> Elegant solution, but I'd have bought another bike. nm


Lol... I was going to post the same thing!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

rusa1586 said:


> *Elegant solution, but I'd have bought another bike.*


 That is a better purpose for the extra lever! 

If only I had the wallet to do so, I would rather had put that extra lever on a Felt Tk2 instead


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*A back brake...*

Was my choice.

I think both levers make it look more 'balanced,' since I have drops, so I got two brakes. Even if that makes me weird among fixed gear-folks (many of whom seem to have, um, none).. and the Campy Athena brakes look purty anyhow!

Meat / others who go fixed with one brake -- how much fast / far riding / training do you do on your fixie? I find, at least, that on long descents where I'm going fast enough that I'm pedalling as friggin' fast as I can, it feels a little safer to squeeze two brakes rather than try to use my frantically gyrating legs, at least to start with.

But I'm a wimp, I guess.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

[QUOTE= Meat / others who go fixed with one brake -- how much fast / far riding / training do you do on your fixie? I find, at least, that on long descents where I'm going fast enough that I'm pedalling as friggin' fast as I can, it feels a little safer to squeeze two brakes rather than try to use my frantically gyrating legs, at least to start with.

I've gone up to 45 miles on mine and CT is pretty hilly. Over time, I've learned to use the front brake as a drag brake when the pedals get ahead of my frantically spinning feet. Finding the sweet spot where I'm braking just enough to let me spin as fast as I can comfortably spin is almost as much fun as hammering flat out down a big hill on a shifty bike. I feel more comfortable dragging an old, single pivot Campy Gran Sport brake than I did with the Chorus brakes that came on the bike. The increased effort to close the retro brake makes me less likely to hit a bump and unintentionally grab harder.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Argentius said:


> ...Meat / others who go fixed with one brake -- how much fast / far riding / training do you do on your fixie? I find, at least, that on long descents where I'm going fast enough that I'm pedalling as friggin' fast as I can, it feels a little safer to squeeze two brakes rather than try to use my frantically gyrating legs, at least to start with.


 I agree with what Rusa said.

I ride have gone on 40+ mile rides on my bike. I ride a track bike, so it has no rear brake mount, so I had no choice. When I first started riding fix, I was worried about not having the rear brake and even contemplated drilling a rear brake mount on the Pista. But I quickly figured out the sweet spot for gearing and braking. 

Like Rusa said, using the front brake to drag and regulate speed is key.

I used to ride BMX, so having only one lever to pull on doesn't feel unbalanced to me.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

*which cross levers are you using?*

meat tooth paste,

Can you tell me which cross levers you're using? Can all cross levers (salsa, paul, ect) be routed the way you suggest?

Another question, is it possible to just use a single cross lever? or Does the cross lever need to be used in combination with another brake lever?

thanks


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

you could always rig up the extra lever to ring a bell or activate a cheap novelty noise. i've got a friend who found a little box with speaker that plays la cooca racha (that's hard to spell).

he pulls the lever and it plays. it's one of the best mods i've ever seen.


----------

